# Help to understand the use of 'impetration.'



## uberkermit (Apr 11, 2009)

I have been studying the extent of the atonement, and particularly Amyraldism. One path of study has led me to Warfield's discussion of the Westminster Assembly on this regard, which subsequently led me to read Cunningham's treatment of the topic of limited atonement. A word that keeps popping up is _impetration_. Looking in various dictionaries does not seem to be helping me understand the sense as it is being used in these discussions. The bare definition (of impetrate) is:

_To obtain by request or entreaty_.

Now for an example from Cunningham:

"Does the word [redeemed] describe merely the impetration or purchase of pardon and reconciliation for men by the death of Christ? or does it comprehend the application as well as the impetration?" William Cunningham, _Historical Theology_, Volume II, (Edinburgh: T & T Clark. 1864) pg. 327.

I have wondered if the definition I have for _impetrate_ is not suitable for this usage; perhaps Cunningham had another definition in mind. Either way, I am unable to get a good sense of how the word is being used. Would someone care to put this another way so that I might better understand it?


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 11, 2009)

Webster's has it as:

1 *:* to obtain by request or entreaty 
2 *:* to ask for *:* entreat 

Where then the emphasis would be on the asking for pardon (or rather the ability to ask) and the actual pardon itself. Classic Reformed vs. Arminian distinction.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 11, 2009)

John Owen also uses the term.


----------



## uberkermit (Apr 11, 2009)

turmeric said:


> John Owen also uses the term.



Ah, of course; I should have thought to look for that in his writings!

edit::

For anyone who might happen to end up in the same situation as me, having not first read Owen's _Death of Death in the Death of Christ_ before they happen to stumble across this term _impetration_, here is his definition of both _impetration_ and _application_:

"For by _impetration_ we mean the meritorious purchase of all good things made by Christ for us with and of his Father; and by _application_, the actual enjoyment of those good things upon our believing; -- as, if a man pay a price for the redeeming of captives, the paying of the price supplieth the room of the _impetration_ of which we speak; and the freeing of the captives is as the application of it." Owen, _Works_ Volume X, pg. 223 - Banner of Truth edition.


----------

